# cocci prevention or treatment?



## nikita (May 17, 2010)

For those of you who dam raise, do you use medicated feed to prevent coccidiosis or TREAT only IF it occurs? Not sure how I should manage this year when the kids arrive> thanks


----------



## NWgoats (Jul 17, 2008)

PREVENTION!!!! It is so much easier to prevent than to treat after the fact. And, lots of times,
by the time you are seeing symptoms, damage has already been done. Here, with our wet, warm
winters, it is prevention over treatment any day.


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

I use Corid on a schedule for prevention. You have to give it for 5 days every 3 weeks. Easier if you train them to take one bottle a day. Then you can just put it in their bottle. There are articles about kid raising in 101 that are helpful.


----------



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

http://www.dairygoatinfo.com/index.php?topic=2077.0

Just now saw "dam raise"..sorry :blush2


----------



## Faithful Crown Nubians (Dec 5, 2007)

Prevention. Once the kid has coccidia it does damage. Prevention is the best route. IMO.


----------



## birchridge (Jul 13, 2009)

I agree, prevention is key. Don't wait until the damage is done. I used to use Albon 5 day treatment every three weeks but last year I used Baycox, which is only a one day treatment, with good results. I repeated the Baycox every three weeks but have heard of some listing it as a one time treatment. Has anyone tried the Baycox 1x and if so what where your results :???


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Welcome Christy~
I think perhaps not as many people use Baycox because it is RX.
I do know someone with horses that uses the Marquis paste as a one time dose every 3 weeks with good results but also in an arid climate. So you had the same weight gains on your kids? I would like less intervention as well since we dam raise and cannot just dump something in the lambar but actually have to dose individually. At the end of that 5 days they are pretty well NOT happy to see us coming !
Lee


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

I think the dosing every three weeks has to do with the lifecycle of the parasite, and being re-infected, so they would probably still need to be re-dosed.


----------



## birchridge (Jul 13, 2009)

Hi Lee,

I purchased the Baycox through Horseprerace without an Rx http://www.horseprerace.com/toltrazuril-200ml-p-29.html. The price has come down almost 50% in the last yr and shipping is only $1. I bought the liquid type and just suck it up in a syringe for dosing. I dam raise as well and dosing one day vs five days was so much easier. I didn't have any pot bellies or poopy buts and the kids grew very well in my opinion


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Thank you!


----------



## nikita (May 17, 2010)

*Re: cocci prevention or treatment? Baycox?*

Christy, so you use the Baycox 1x every three weeks for how many weeks? Does it have the dosage per lb on the bottle? Explain it all please as this is much for affodable thatn the medicated feed. Would I give it to the dams as well, or just the babies?


----------



## JamieH (Nov 29, 2010)

I used vicki's plan of prevention and my kids were growthy and wonderful =)


----------



## birchridge (Jul 13, 2009)

Nikita, I dose the Baycox at 1 cc per 5 lbs 1x every three weeks starting at 3 weeks old and repeat until 12 weeks old, so they get 4 doses total. I do not dose the dams. I don't feed the medicated feed because I dam raise and I'm consuming the milk.


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

Well that's very nifty! Too bad the vet sold me 1/2 a gallon of Corid. I'll be stuck with it awhile


----------



## LaManchaLady (Feb 5, 2011)

That is neat. Will have to discuss this with my goat vet


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Christy do you have a website? Vicki


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Wow that is pretty pricey stuff but I guess the saved time will be worth it. 
Your stock is lovely Christy and I love your Lady LuLu! 
Thanks for the tip. 
Lee


----------



## birchridge (Jul 13, 2009)

Thank you, Lee  Yes, it is pricey but it worked well for me last yr. I found a pdf where a study was done and it noted that the effects lasted up to 4 weeks. Here's a link to the pdf boergoat.une.edu.au/?technical%20articles/issue7_coccidiosis.pdf I couldn't find what year the study was done in. If I get brave enough I may test that theory this yr by dosing at 3 weeks, 7 weeks, & 11 weeks.

Viki, my website is www.birchridgefarm.com


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

Haha, that's so funny, I have a "Lady Lulu" here too, also a Nigerian, and the same color!! She's due to kid for the 3rd time in about 4 weeks, and is ginormous. She had quads last year...


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Christy you should put your website in your signature! Your stock is lovely and when you answer questions people can guage better if they want to listen to you by your stock....obviously your doing something right. Vicki


----------



## SALTCREEK_Nubians_Linda (Nov 13, 2007)

cool. Thanks for the info.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

birchridge said:


> Nikita, I dose the Baycox at 1 cc per 5 lbs 1x every three weeks starting at 3 weeks old and repeat until 12 weeks old, so they get 4 doses total. I do not dose the dams. I don't feed the medicated feed because I dam raise and I'm consuming the milk.


Do you feed your kids medicated feed? I thought the prevention was used up to the point when the kids were eating enough medicated feed that dosing was no longer needed?

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## birchridge (Jul 13, 2009)

Thank you Vicki, I'll add my website to my signature 

No, I do not feed my kids medicated feed because I dam raise, they all run together, and I am consuming the milk. I do have an area that I could feed them in a creep but I don't find it necessary. I also find, for me, that I know how much they are getting dosed this way. Baycox (Toltrazuril) also kills all stages of cocci. I hope by the time they're 12 weeks old that they have built up some immunity to cocci, which seems to be the case for me because so far I haven't needed to treat past that point.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Thanks for sharing your protocol, Christy. Really nice goats you have!


----------

